# New



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone! I thought I would introduce myself since I'm a new member. I'm Jill I'm "owned" by 5 wonderful Bengal's for the moment Izzy my very skillful female and Rio my not so very bright male (at times). Both are 10 months old and love to terrorize my house on a daily basis. Plus I have Izzy's 3 newborn little ones to live for with now . Anyway I hope to get to talk to you all soon. Maybe pass along some of the crazy things our cats do. 


Best regards, 
Jill 


Izzy and the 3 stoogies 









Rio


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Jill and welcome!  Very nice looking kitties you have there! Seems we have lots of new members with Bengals lately.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You make me want to be a breeder again! I want those babies! Welcome, Jill!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

lymekaps said:


> Seems we have lots of new members with Bengals lately.


Exactly what I was thinking too! 

Anyways welcome aboard


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Jill. Welcome from a fellow newbie and bengal breeder!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

We LOVE to see new bengals here (at least I do!)  Welcome!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, so sweet kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome & Hello! from donna, the incredible quartet and Freesia my big baby girl!


----------

